# 265 Gallon Malawi Predator Tank



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

I finally finished upgrading my 120 gallon to a 265 Gallon. I keep mainly African Predator Haps, Peacocks, and a few Mbuna.

Here is a link to the new tank:






Steve


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

looks pretty sweet! Good mix in there, I noticed a SP44 mixed in the bunch. Let me know what you think of my tank... http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40997


----------



## Dieselfool (Dec 29, 2010)

Very nice Spas. Love the background. I'm in the process of doing the same thing. Mine will be a 220 Peacock/Hap predator tank. I'm buying young ones and growing them out so it will take some time before they reach the size of yours. Exelent D. Comp. you have there too.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Excellent work. You're making miss africans. is that diy bg?


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey that tank looks familiar  Tank looks even better in person!


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Guys - the background was actually a lot work. The tank is 84"x24"x30" - so I had to go with 2 48"x24" backgrounds join them. In addition, since the tank is 30" tall I had to get another background and cut it into 6" strips and silicon it the bottom as a filler...

You can see all the joins if you really looks for it - but it turned out okay....

I am looking forward to adding some more rare predators haps over the next couple of months...

Steve


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

great background and good looking fish! i noticed that you have a frontosa in there too = )


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah - I have 3 Brundi's - I got them as fry (1" to 1.5") and they grew pretty quickly over the past year, the dominate male is close to 5.5" - 6" now...


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

*Predator Tank Update*

Hey Guys,

Just posted an updated video:






Just added the following this past weekend:

Exochromis Anagenys - Male\Female Pair
WC - Boulengerochromis Microlepis (Emperor Cichlids) - Male\Female Pair
WC - Champsochromis Spilorhynchus - Male
Placidochromis Phenochilus - Male

So far everyone is playing nice  I have to keep a close eye on the Emperor cichlids when they start to reach the 10" mark...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

An absolutely fantastic tank. From the background and decor to the fish its stunning. Congrats.

I have a 90 gallon mostly male Peacock and Hap tank and some of my males try to mate with each other on a regular basis. If I add a new male to the tank my Taiwan Reef (who is the dominant fish) immediately tries to get the new guy into a corner and they do the dance. Then he gets angry when things don't go his way. usually after a few days things settle down again.
--
Paul


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Dreamy tank 

The background is awesome.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

gorgeous tank!


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Steve, I'm happy for you and your family. That's quite a tank and the fish are absolutely beautiful. It's unreal and I'm sure it's one of your dreams come true! Those fish are lucky to have a keeper like you.

You decided on the African Cichlid Mix for substrate. Personally, it looks great. 

David


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Many Thanks for the compliments - this has been a stressful and fun build.

I am always on the lookout for rare and interesting African cichlids. Only problem with these predators is these get huge!! I may have to upgrade again, however, my wife may just tell me to go sleep with the fishes 



des said:


> Steve, I'm happy for you and your family. That's quite a tank and the fish are absolutely beautiful. It's unreal and I'm sure it's one of your dreams come true! Those fish are lucky to have a keeper like you.
> 
> You decided on the African Cichlid Mix for substrate. Personally, it looks great.
> 
> David


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Gorgeous!

Exochromis and Emperors, definitely two of my favs which I hope to have one day. However very unlikely. What do you plan on doing with those beasts when they get larger?


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful collection of cichlids. Very nice setup.

Could you provide some information on the filtration system you are using when you have a moment.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Greg,

I have 2 FX5 running - both filled with biomax. In addition, I have a Aquaultraviolet Classic 25 Watt UV sterilizer connected to one of the FX5's. 

So far the water is crystal clear and all the water parameters are all in check...

Steve


----------



## seamusm (Oct 8, 2012)

Where did you buy the background? Tank looks great!


----------

